# libreoffice



## daeron (Jan 12, 2013)

I happen to be on 9.1 Stable dated 2/Jan
 Have other people been able to build libreoffice since New Years, or have suggestions on how to get around the below build error ?


```
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !
  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:
            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2/sot/prj

 it seems that the error is inside 'sot', please re-run build
 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2
source ./Env.Host.sh
cd sot
gmake clean # optional
gmake -r

when the problem is isolated and fixed exit and re-run 'make' from the top-level
gmake[1]: *** [build] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2'
gmake: *** [source-env-and-recurse] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
```


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 12, 2013)

Do as says the stop message:

```
/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2
source ./Env.Host.sh
cd sot
rm -Rf /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2/sot/unxfbsd.pro
# optional module 'clean'
build
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2013)

Can't recall exactly when I rebuild LibreOffice, but it wasn't that long ago, and it worked.  That was on 9-STABLE.


----------



## daeron (Jan 12, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Do as says the stop message:
> 
> ```
> /usr/local/bin/bash
> ...



Which just produces

```
=============
(1/1) Building module sot
=============
Entering /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2/sot/prj

[ build MOD ] sot
[ build ALL ] top level modules: bootstrap src.downloaded sot
[ build ALL ] loaded modules: sot

[ build CUT ] sot_test_sot
Segmentation fault (core dumped)

Error: a unit test failed, please do one of:

export DEBUGCPPUNIT=TRUE            # for exception catching
export GDBCPPUNITTRACE="gdb --args" # for interactive debugging
export VALGRIND=memcheck            # for memory checking
and retry.
gmake: *** [/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2/workdir/unxfbsdi.pro/CppunitTest/sot_test_sot.test] Error 1
dmake:  Error code 2, while making 'all'

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !
  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:
            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2/sot/prj

 it seems that the error is inside 'sot', please re-run build
 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2
source ./Env.Host.sh
cd sot
rm -Rf /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2/sot/unxfbsdi.pro # optional module 'clean'
build

when the problem is isolated and fixed exit and re-run 'make' from the top-level
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2013)

The freebsd-office mailing list would know more.

Look in the archives for the last month or so, there have been some recent problems.


----------



## T-Aoki (Jan 27, 2013)

I had just the same problem before upgrading of clang by r245431 (9-STABLE, i386).
After that, LibreOffice builds fine for me.

But another problem. LibreOffice built by clang segfaults just after starting.
Splash window shows up, start showing progress bar, then segfaults.
(A few-dot-width progress bar)


----------

